# internet choices



## mmcg (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi , Just wondering which provider of internet offers the best value for those just looking for wireless internet at home , not interested in packages with TV /phone etc 
In Ireland we get 15 gb for one month for 15 euro , any thoughts suggestions would be greatly appreciated, so we know whats on offer before we relocate 

Marian


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Marian:

It'll all depend on the exact area you're in....... and when I say exact, I do mean exact. 

If you do a Google in something like Portugal ISP list, you'll find the suppliers and their websites so you'll get an idea of what's on offer but don't bet on any particular offer being available until you know location. 

We have Fibre Optic that gives about 60 - 70 Mbps but 5 minutes down the road where my friend lives, he has less than 1 Mbps or a bit more if he goes to 4G but nothing like the speed we get.

Prices will of course depend on package and package will depend on location.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

When TM says EXACT he means just that!!


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

10mbps NOS 25euro per month. We have no problem with them (countryside near Olhao), but I know some people would disagree, had problems with VODAFONE but we use this at work (Vilamoura) and its fine. Like TM says it depends on your locations


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*Best Internet-only value*

It seems that the best value offers are mostly for packages, where what you're after (Internet) is bundled with other services, either fixed telephony, cable TV and/or cellular. At least with the major Portugal-wide providers MEO, NOS and Vodafone. I've heard good speak of all three. If they offer it, it will work. 

I would suggest to visit a shop of all three and ask if you can get Fibra service where you live. If not, you would have to settle for ADSL service, or even - in rural areas - with satellite Internet reception. Then choose what throughput/bandwidth you would want, depending on the size of your household (where children in the Internet age count twice). For many, around 20 megabits per second is sufficient. I hear you can get up to 24 Mb/s with ADSL and 100 Mb/s with Fibra. Ask for a package with, say 24 "megas" and you would probably receive an offer for around 25 € per month for Internet, Telefone (Fixo) and TV. - Unavoidably your TV pleasure will inevitably be obscured by hardcoded, obtrusive subtitles. You would need satellite reception to overcome that.

Of course, if you know any local Internet-only service in your area, go for that. I didn't.


----------

